# Admin Please delete



## Carpman (24 Oct 2018)

I'm re-scaping soon and wanted your opinions on my first iwagumi style hard scape and just to make things harder for my self my tank is a Trigon 190, my mock tank is full size and the tape line is start of lid and trim I will be going lower at the front than images show. Plans are large mound on the left and a little slope on the right hoping to carpet front area with either Mc, helanthium tenellum green or something like that.





I feel like that the tall stone (Fukuishi) on the left is to prominent and is fighting for attention from the centre stone (Oyaishi),I counld'nt sink it into the sand because it is hard underneath. Soeishi on the right feels to tall and not very natural.












A little reworking, I think the addition of a third stone to Fukuishi has helped to reduce the prominent point and laying down Soeishi on the right gives a more natural feel.


----------



## DutchMuch (24 Oct 2018)

Personally i was never a fan of dragon stone, but it looks ok....... im trying to imagine it with like a full carpet of DBT, and blyxa japonica for filling... i think it'd look nice.
However the rock on the far right, up the slope about halfway. I cant tell if thats 1 or two rocks, if its 2 rocks, i would SLIGHTLY widen the gap not even an inch maybe and fill it in with more sand. Rn i think its sticking to far out of the sand but thats just me.
I also think the main piece stone is Way to uninteresting. It looks very out of place standing just straight up sitting there. Even with moss on it it would leave me asking "what is that doing here?"

I hope this bit of criticism helps u on your scaping journey carpman, i know you've been working hard on it! good luck and all the best!


----------



## Carpman (24 Oct 2018)

Just been looking at the centre stones (2 stuck together to get the height) and saw the profile of a head looking down or even a dog laying .  Still working on it, @DutchMuch there are 3 stones on the right  the big stone from first pic and 2 small stones to fill gap support the it falling flat. I may have to bring center forward or twist a little but that is the key stone.


----------



## Carpman (24 Oct 2018)

I had to sort shed out today because tank is just too big in there to be anyway comfortable and it was a drama leading to almost having to rearrange my garden,  I have now set tank up again on my decking where I can sit back and have a look but because its plain MDF and the British weather is inclement I had to set up some sort of cover for protection, You will be able to see the green tarp in background.
Anyway, I digress.  Heres a few shots from today's efforts.

















Here's a bonus shot, I decided I would use my old light to illuminate scape as it would roughly be in the tank.


----------



## alto (25 Oct 2018)

Take care to leave enough space between rock & glass for easy maintenance, also planting area 

Trigon is a Challenge!

Maybe try biggest stones forward 
I’d definitely avoid a “trio” of stones, instead try 5 or more of a stone “scape”


----------



## Keith GH (25 Oct 2018)

Chapman



Carpman said:


> first iwagumi style hard scape and just to make things harder for my self my tank is a Trigon 190,



First excellent point you are working with a "Mock Tank"
Then two of the most difficult points to work with, Iwagumi and a Corner tank.

For me sorry to say nothing in you rock work seems to work basic reason every thing looks out of balance.

Keith


----------



## alto (25 Oct 2018)

Looking at successful Juwel Trigon images online, try rockscape that mirrors the curve rather than ignoring/fighting with that front glass shape

Need more rocks I think


----------



## Carpman (25 Oct 2018)

I have now not got more rocks as the tank is now stripped and by god, it was a lot of work and a pain shrimps are by far the most cunning and can they hide, I only lost 1 for whatever reason but the last one only came out after 3 tank top ups with pain water and drain to only a few mm.. I will post some vids and images asap. I agree with both of the above feels disjointed to much space between clusters but as I say I have now gained 4/5 medium rocks from the strip down which I hope will be able to tie it all together.


----------



## Carpman (28 Oct 2018)

Still playing around, I decided to get some soil today because I wasn't really getting the feel using sand or the slate.
The stones I have to work with:-




My last scape with slate





Out with the slate and sand in with the soil (John Innes 3)




I wanted to get some height, the largest stone I had didn't give me enough especially now it was laid over so I tried to match other stones to help make it bigger and more dominant I still felt it was a little low so more soil was added












Added a few extra little ones


----------



## Keith GH (29 Oct 2018)

Carpman




This is height but does it work??
I would select either 1 or 3 stones that all complement each other.
First I would do as much research as you can by that I mean do not just look at pictures hunt for some good reading even contact Iwagumi forums.

Keith


----------



## rebel (29 Oct 2018)

Looking better with or even without the "Keith" filter applied!!


----------



## Carpman (29 Oct 2018)

Sorry hadn't realized top 3 images were missing from the above have, they have now added back in.


----------



## Carpman (30 Oct 2018)

A very quick change 5 mins


----------



## Keith GH (31 Oct 2018)

Carpman

All OK except the back corner rock its still lacking height. Because of that every thing appears to be the same height and sorry to say it's making your hardscape uninteresting.

Keith


----------



## Carpman (1 Nov 2018)

Still not happy... I've been looking through the web for images for too long now, found loads obviously but they're all in regular tanks, tried a few but they just don't work in mine. I will still obviously be using dragon stone just got the try and put something together





But I have now got some height...  With the help of small slate and a pair of tights lol. 



I dont know if I like the centre stone straight up, I will try removing the top tray and support it with the slate the only issue is it is made up of 2 pieces (lower left is 1 and the norm stone) but then I will have the bottom right corner protruding from soil. 

Oh well try, try, try again.


----------



## Keith GH (1 Nov 2018)

Carpman

I congratulate you on all the effort you are doing.

Now it's too high in comparison to the other stones.  I would try the next tray "Height"down and I think it might be the best you can get.



Carpman said:


> but then I will have the bottom right corner protruding from soil.


With careful placement of those support rocks you should be able to position that tall rock easily.
I assume the (Rock support) will be covered with substrate any way.  If you can get some Polystyrene you can make a perfect smaller and less weight support base.




Rocks to keep in their position at the moment.
The rock or rocks LH side.
The two rocks front RH side.
If that works you are well on the way to get this as the best you can do working with what you have.

I would consider transferring all your efforts and start a Journal but naming it "Rocky Mountain Corner  Aquascape" as I think that name is far more accurate of what you are doing.

Keith


----------



## Carpman (3 Nov 2018)

Change of heart new thread started.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tri-mountain-range.55755/


----------

